# Help identify this airplane pedal car.



## biker (Dec 5, 2020)

Who made this airplane pedal car and in what year? Sure is ugly. Looks like the propeller is missing.


----------



## ratrodz (Dec 5, 2020)

Don’t know... don’t care... but I want it!!! Lol


----------



## 1motime (Dec 5, 2020)

It is a Murray Pursuit plane.  Your propellor and windshield are missing.  Available as repro if you cannot find original  Ugly?


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 5, 2020)

Here's a photo I came across which gave a 1941 date for it. Not sure how many years the pursuit plane may have been made by Murray.


----------



## biker (Dec 6, 2020)

1motime said:


> It is a Murray Pursuit plane.  Your propellor and windshield are missing.  Available as repro if you cannot find original  Ugly?



Thanks for your reply.


----------



## biker (Dec 6, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> Here's a photo I came across which gave a 1941 date for it. Not sure how many years the pursuit plane may have been made by Murray.
> 
> View attachment 1312779



Thanks for the picture. Looks nice painted up.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 6, 2020)

What is the story with the A?  Looks like a nice original car


----------



## biker (Dec 6, 2020)

1motime said:


> What is the story with the A?  Looks like a nice original car_._




Its next to the pedal car estate sale next week looks decent.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 6, 2020)

Tudor?  That is the way to find them.  Sitting inside for years.  Good luck if you try to get it!


----------



## Neal Andres (Jun 4, 2021)

Hope this helps. I can add a little information as well. The plane you shared is actually a 1941. The "tell" is the 3 spoke steering wheel. Murray Ohio continued making the Pursuit plane for a while and then a while back the plane was reproduced. You have an early example of the original plane.


----------

